# HD LCD/LED Monitor 21+ with HDMI



## manoj_299 (Dec 1, 2010)

My friend need a LCD with his new PC config. I want to know about 21+ " LCD/LED monitor with Full HD and HDMI input budget limited to 8k-8.5K.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 1, 2010)

try these 2 models.. they are both very good model and support HDMI too
DELL ST2220L and Benq E2220HD


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 2, 2010)

DELL ST2220L and Benq E2220HD price?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 2, 2010)

dell - 8.5k
benq - arnd 10k


----------

